
Ask HN: Whats a startup? - pclark
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2009/08/05/can-we-please-get-back-to-a-real-definition-of-a-startup/?awesm=tcrn.ch_3AKX&utm_campaign=techcrunch&utm_medium=tcrn.ch-twitter&utm_source=direct-tcrn.ch&utm_content=techcrunch-autopost
======
jacquesm
That's one of my favourite misuses of language on HN.

A start-up is a thing that you depend on or plan to depend on for a
substantial part of your income, preferably all of it.

It takes up more time than anything else you are doing because it is probably
the most important thing in your life at the moment (with the exception of
your nearest family).

It is _not_ some web project that you threw together in an afternoon, though
it can not be ruled out that what you threw together in an afternoon will gain
some traction and will eventually reach the state where it will fit the above
criteria.

~~~
jimbokun
What's a good name for the thing you threw together in an afternoon? "My side
project" seems to be the most common right now, but is there a better term? Is
there a distinction between "my side project because I'm bored" vs. "my side
project because I want to not work a regular job someday?"

~~~
thorax
"New webapp" works for most things discussed here, I think.

------
colinplamondon
I think the whole startup thing has a mythological aspect that's not at all
helpful in building a business.

When someone asked me what I do when we were first starting, trying to figure
out our product, get to launch, and get to revenue, I called it a startup. Now
that we've released a successful product that creates enough revenue for us to
operate profitably, I call it a company.

Maybe it's splitting hairs, but to me a 'startup' was always the initial step
to building a business. I had no interest in being a 'startup guy', I wanted
to have a profitable company.

So, do we have a plan to get to millions a year in revenue? Absolutely. Are we
executing on that and expanding our product line? For sure. Are we a startup?
Hell no- we're a business, and a profitable one.

~~~
niyazpk
That is a very good definition.

A startup is a startup only when it is in the stage of starting up. After some
time it is either a business or dead.

------
aichcon
This article makes a distinction between mature companies and startups, but I
think the most important distinction is between simple web projects and
startups.

The difference between a personal project and a startup is that a startup has
a primary goal of profit, whereas the personal project may just be for fun or
a personal exercise.

~~~
bbuffone
I agree with the startup vs. project vs. other is more interesting and your
distinction is an important one but more is needed.

Is a buying a corner-store or laundry mat mean you are running a startup? I
think there are several other qualifications needed.

1.) There needs to be the intention to hire more than yourself/family as
employees.

2.) There needs to be the intention to pay a return on investment to
investors.

3.) The organization needs to be structured as corporation.

~~~
jacquesm
3.) should be 'The organization needs to be structured as a corporation or
there have to be solid plans to do so.'.

Plenty of start-ups postpone the incorporation step until they have sufficient
traction. There are good reasons to do so, for one during the initial phase
the 'founders roster' is subject to change and once someone is on board it can
be very hard to remove them again if they have stock. So it's better to wait
for a bit until the 'shake-out' has taken place.

That way you have a much better idea about the amount of weight each of the
founders is going to pull and the stock issued can reflect that.

Before the real work starts everybody is always available, once it starts you
know how solid those commitments are.

------
modoc
Who cares? I mean really, what's the point of trying to define it, or figure
out what companies fit or don't fit under that label?

I have a small company I founded with a couple of partners. Based on
discussions here some people would consider it a startup, others wouldn't.
That doesn't change how I run the business, how I make money, or how I picture
myself and my company. Some labels are important for communicating clearly. I
don't think "startup" is one of them, especially since everyone has a slightly
different definition in mind.

------
patio11
A word, which like many other words, has attributes assigned to it variously
by different people, most in a totally arbitrary fashion, and which regardless
of definition does not assist in separating customers from their money.

------
dejv
I understand that startup is early stage company which not reach mainstream
customers, yet.

So they sell to earlyvangelists customer and work or redefine their vision to
reach that big mass market.

------
TweedHeads
From my dictionary:

Startup: any business during the first year.

Not during planning, web design, hiring, marketing or any other phase.

Once you hang that "We're open" sign on your door you're a startup for the
next year.

From a lemonade stand to intergalactic travel, size doesn't matter.

